# How can i use Fiio e17 with iphone 5?



## sabag123

Hi , I want to buy fiio e17 for my iphone 5, but I don't know how to connect it , because there's not adapter for the lightning connector.
 Can i use this to make it work? http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Lightning-30-Pin-Adapter-0-2M/dp/B0097BEG08/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1392246458&sr=8-3&keywords=lightning+to+30+pin+adapter#productDetails
 It says it has Support for analog audio output, USB audio.​ thanks.​


----------



## PETEREK

If the cord supports analog output, it SHOULD work. I can't tell you from experience though.


----------



## superkaka

yeah, you need "Apple Lightning to 30-Pin Adapter" as advertised, and also make sure you have FiiO  Line Out Dock (LOD) Cable For iPod and iPhone. Then connect your iphone 5(s)->lighting to 30 pin cable->LOD->aux in of your fiio->your earphone. I use iPhone 5s and this works.


----------



## brhfl

Check a search of e17 in this thread…  It looks like you should be able to do it with the Lightning CCK and an unpowered hub as well…


----------



## superkaka

+1, that's an alternative as well


----------



## sabag123

Does it matter which way I'm gonna do that?
  
 Edit:
 I saw this In a website

  
 It's gonna work ?
 the problem is the website is in russian and i don't know what it says.
 http://www.iphones.ru/iNotes/fiio-portable-headphone-amplifiers


----------



## superkaka

No, both should work. I remembered there is a thread in which a fiio representative suggested the way I used. But 'brhfl' is right as well, cck+unpower hub+usb cable should also work (confirmed by other users).  It's like two cables vs two cables+hub comparison, which one do you prefer?  To be honest, I begin to love my iphone4(ipod) +LOD+ fiio e17 since they are much more convenient combos.


----------



## sabag123

What about this?


----------



## superkaka

You have sound for sure,  but it is not suggested. In this way the sound is double amplified by both iphone and fiio. using Fiio's LOD cable, it bypasses the phone or pod's own headphone circuitry, so it is only amplified by fiio (you dont want iphone to amplify it, right?). 
  
 Also remember that no matter which way you try, the fiio only serves as amp but not dac on iDevices. On USB, the E17 does the DA-conversion itself (going from digital sound to an analog signal). With the phone, the phone does that conversion, and then sends the output to the e17 - and then you're limited by the quality of the DAC in the phone.
  
 That's what I learnt from various threads in the forum. Using the usb cable with the your pc or laptop sounds like the best option. Some other andriod devices may also allow you to connect fiio with usb cable. But fiio cannot bypass the internal DAC of iDevices


----------



## sabag123

What about this?
 http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L11-Connector-Charge-iPhone/dp/B008EKON56/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1393023383&sr=8-3&keywords=fiio+l
 I'm sorry for all the question , but i'm looking for the best way.


----------



## superkaka

It seems that the benefit offered by this adapter is charging your iDevices while listening.. I am not sure whether this will make your fiio a dac. And a further search from that amazon page reveals "The L11 is the same as the other FiiO LODs except that it adds the mini USB port for charging your idevice while listening through the LOD"(customer review).  So I don't think it will make fiio work as a dac.
  
 Does it work for iphone 5 or 5s? I don't know since none of the customer reviews shows they use iphone 5. So maybe you still need the unpower hub, but the mass cables&adapters really kill my eyes... (I really hate idevices now...make things so complicated....). It's safer to try mine or brhfl's way, which were confirmed by me and other users. 
  
 Back to your question, fiio+computer (without buying any additional cables or adapters) is the best way for listening. But for iphone 5, it's so hard to pick up the best way since they all make fiio function in the same way, as an amp.
  
 I am a newbie as well, just my two cents,  please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## brhfl

If the iPhone 5 — Lightning CCK — unpowered hub — E17 chain works, as described in the thread I linked to above, which… again, see the thread I linked to above, it should work… that route absolutely would have the E17 functioning as a DAC — Lightning has no analog line out, whereas the old 30 pin did. One of the changes in iOS 7 (7.1? something…) was allowing the CCK to work as a USB audio host on iPhone. As long as power draw isn't an issue, any driverless USB DAC should work now (I regularly use mine with my Modi). This was always an option on iPad, now it works on iPhone as well.


----------



## sabag123

brhfl said:


> If the iPhone 5 — Lightning CCK — unpowered hub — E17 chain works, as described in the thread I linked to above, which… again, see the thread I linked to above, it should work… that route absolutely would have the E17 functioning as a DAC — Lightning has no analog line out, whereas the old 30 pin did. One of the changes in iOS 7 (7.1? something…) was allowing the CCK to work as a USB audio host on iPhone. As long as power draw isn't an issue, any driverless USB DAC should work now (I regularly use mine with my Modi). This was always an option on iPad, now it works on iPhone as well.


 

 Mind if i ask what's lightning cck and unpowered hub?
 never heard about those.
  
 Btw , can you use spotify app with e17 ? does it even matter which app i'm using?


----------



## brhfl

sabag123 said:


> Mind if i ask what's lightning cck and unpowered hub?
> never heard about those.
> 
> Btw , can you use spotify app with e17 ? does it even matter which app i'm using?


 
 Sure thing, sorry I didn't explain… Though I would recommend you read through the thread I linked to previously, for more details on the hub issue.
 The Lightning CCK is actually called the 'Lightning to USB Camera Adapter,' link is to the product on the Apple store. It's a short cable (6" or so) — Lightning connector on one end, female USB A (just like on a computer) on the other. It's primary intent is for connecting a camera and moving pictures around. But, it has circuitry that puts the iPhone into USB host mode, and this as well as the USB audio implementation in iOS 7 means you can, for the most part, connect USB DACs that would ordinarily run without installing drivers. But, the catch is that powering a DAC is… well, a power drain. And there's protection in the iPhone, it won't attempt to run things that it thinks draw an excessive amount of power. This includes some DACs, the E17 apparently being one of them. But, if you slip a small, unpowered USB hub in the middle, some magical confusion happens, and the iPhone doesn't seem to care anymore. I'm less knowledgeable on those details, as I use mine with my Modi, and it doesn't draw that much current. Which is why I'd recommend you go back and look through that thread at how people are doing it.
  
 What app you use doesn't matter at all, all audio will be routed through the E17.


----------



## superkaka

that's confusing. From what I read :http://www.head-fi.org/t/607272/fiio-e17-for-ipod, it seems that in 'ipod+LOD+fiio' combo , fiio only serves as an amp but not dac, is this right?
  
 Back to this thread, as far as I understand from what you said, fiio can be a dac by using the way you suggested. So if I use apple lighting to 30pin adapter+LOD+fiio, does it make fiio only an amp or a dac/amp? 
  
 thanks


----------



## Koolpep

superkaka said:


> that's confusing. From what I read :http://www.head-fi.org/t/607272/fiio-e17-for-ipod, it seems that in 'ipod+LOD+fiio' combo , fiio only serves as an amp but not dac, is this right?
> 
> Back to this thread, as far as I understand from what you said, fiio can be a dac by using the way you suggested. So if I use apple lighting to 30pin adapter+LOD+fiio, does it make fiio only an amp or a dac/amp?
> 
> thanks




Whenever you use the 3.5mm input into the fiio it won't use it's DAC. You have to feed it via USB to use its DAC hence the answer to your question is no, it won't make the fiio be an DAC/amp, it will work just as an amp.

The DAC in the iPhone 5 is pretty good though, so using line out an damping the cleanest possible signal is already quite good.


----------



## superkaka

cool, that's clear. Thank you!


----------



## cehowardNote3

Do I need to start another thread, or is this a hi jack if I ask:  ????????
  
 How can I use the Fiio e17 with a Samsung Note 3??
  
 Let me know if I am out of order... Since the questions were similar I thought I would ask here.
  
 I will be using a AKG K550 headphones with a Note 3 and my Dell 790 desktop computer... 
  
 Thanks in advance...
  
 EDIT: 
 In doing a search I came up with the Fiio E18, for android..


----------



## stolleee

I have a dumb question.  I have an E17 and have used it before with my Iphone 5 using the AUX setting however recently my E17 will not allow me to switch the source to AUX.  What am I missing?


----------



## raulromanjr

stolleee said:


> I have a dumb question.  I have an E17 and have used it before with my Iphone 5 using the AUX setting however recently my E17 will not allow me to switch the source to AUX.  What am I missing?


 
 You would be better off connecting your iPhone to the E17 via USB thus bypassing the iPhone's limited DAC and allowing you to play 96K/24bit music on your iPhone.  You'll need to be running IOS 7+, the Lightning to USB camera adapter from Apple and a music play that is able to output hi-res music to an external DAC (Onkyo's HF Player for instance).


----------



## tlusc

Another related question:
  
 If I'm using the lightning cck/usb hub method, can the third-party IOS music players output FLAC files to the external DAC? For example, I am currently using Capriccio, which supports FLAC. Will that work, or do I have to get the Onkyo HF player?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## suarkttam

Sorry to bump this topic but I'm in a similar situation with the E17 and an iPhone 5 (soon to be 6) and didn't really see a final "best solution" here. Not to mention the last question about actually playing FLAC files from iOS wasn't really answered at all


----------



## suarkttam

The 30-pin to lightning adapter description says it supports analog audio and USB audio output:

"Product Information

This adapter lets you connect devices with a Lightning connector to many of your 30-pin accessories.* Supports analog audio output, USB audio, as well as syncing and charging."

So. I'm not sure why everyone says that the audio output coming from the Lightning connector is still digital and will not benefit from the DAC in the E17. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## thekash

I think what they're saying is that the E17 only has a DAC running when the sound is Digital and NOT analog. So EVEN if you use the Apple lightening to 30-pin adapter and Fiio adapter you will only get an analog audio out signal that will be what the E17 is working with. Now the E17 is a DIGITAL DAC and amplifier. So only a digital file can be decoded by the E17 using the DAC and then amplified. If you use the adapters the sound is 'unprocessed' by apple device and then the sound will be amplified. The only way to access the E17s DAC is to somehow allow the E17 access to a digital audio signal, which can only happen if Fiio themselves design a cable and offer an iOS app to accompany it or 3rd party app that would allow it. But Apple being Apple it doesn't exist as of yet or just not well known. So in all honestly i'm not sure how ppl are are actually noticing THAT great a difference between just plugging the iphone headphone jack right into the Fiio E17 and just using it as an amp since some sound signature should be incorporated into the sound just from that alone while setting the internal DAC of the iphone to flat or un-eq'd. 
  
 Anyways just what i've observed using my P7's, Grados, SE535s with Neutron on Note3, iPhone5/6+ and Cowon J3. Maybe the camera connect kit or something is more the direction we should be headed if you want to truly be able to use the DAC/Amp on iOS as you would with an android device.


----------



## suarkttam

Well...I think things may have changed recently with the news that "Apple recently updated its Made for iPhone (MFi) program with a new set of specifications that allow for the transmission of audio through Apple's Lightning cable port instead of the traditional 3.5-mm headphone jack."
  
 There is already a pair of headphones from Philips (http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/10/philips-fidelio-m2l-lightning/) that have a built in DAC that will do exactly that. So, it would follow that a cable that could connect directly to the lightning output on the iPhone, then to the e17 and the signal would be a purely, unprocessed digital signal...
  
 Unless I'm misunderstanding something...


----------



## Mors

Sorry to bump this old thread, but it's relevant to my interests 
 For xmas I got the Fiio E17, the Fiio lightning to 30pin adapter, then the Fiio 30pin to 3.5mm LOD cable. I've connected the cables to my iphone 5S, but I'm not getting any output on any of the inputs on the E17? I've checked all the ports are working by plugging other inputs into them. Do I need to do anything with the iphone to get it to work?
  
 Thanks for any help


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

Iphone 5 has a Lightning connector, an all digital connector. An analog line out won't work. Which is why so many people are heart broken about the discontinuation of the iPod Classic. Still had the 30-pin, which has an analog output 
  
 Now you can use an amp with any phone (just use the normal input not the line-in using the normal headphone jack or a lightning to line), the problem is, if the phone doesn't have an analog out-put (like the 30-pin), chances are the signal is going through the often terrible on-board amp, then through the lightning connector, then to your amp (or dock). If the speakers or headphones are good enough, you really really really can hear the difference.
  
 Analog generally allows you to bi-pass the onboard amp, essentially just using your phone or player as a Storage/DAC. If its an iPod classic, the onboard DAC is strangely good and the amp is terra-bad.


----------



## Koolpep

seencreative said:


> Iphone 5 has a Lightning connector, an all digital connector. An analog line out won't work. Which is why so many people are heart broken about the discontinuation of the iPod Classic. Still had the 30-pin, which has an analog output
> 
> Now you can use an amp with any phone (just use the normal input not the line-in using the normal headphone jack or a lightning to line), the problem is, if the phone doesn't have an analog out-put (like the 30-pin), chances are the signal is going through the often terrible on-board amp, then through the lightning connector, then to your amp (or dock). If the speakers or headphones are good enough, you really really really can hear the difference.
> 
> Analog generally allows you to bi-pass the onboard amp, essentially just using your phone or player as a Storage/DAC. If its an iPod classic, the onboard DAC is strangely good and the amp is terra-bad.




There is an issue with the middle part of your post. As you said the Lightning connector is all digital, so according to your theory it would be Digital to analog then amp then analog back to digital and out to the Lightning. But that doesn't happen. If you connect via lightning then you need to have your own DAC and Amp.

Hence using the Lightning to USB kit from apple you can connect a DAC/amp that supports it to it and have the iPhone serve clean unamped digital to the DAC/amp.

So while analog allows you to bypass just the amp, digital out allows you to bypass the DAC and Amp.

In this case, if the e17 supports it (don't know) then you just need to connect it via the Lightning to USB camera connector cable (not the normal charging cable, that won't work and also no Lightning to 30 pin converter) to the micro USB of the e17. Make sure to switch USB charging off when in use and change USB to DAC mode,

Cheers,
K


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

koolpep said:


> There is an issue with the middle part of your post. As you said the Lightning connector is all digital, so according to your theory it would be Digital to analog then amp then analog back to digital and out to the Lightning. But that doesn't happen. If you connect via lightning then you need to have your own DAC and Amp.
> 
> Hence using the Lightning to USB kit from apple you can connect a DAC/amp that supports it to it and have the iPhone serve clean unamped digital to the DAC/amp.
> 
> ...




My apologies, 21 hour day doesn't sit so well heh.

You can't bypass the amp, because you need to use the headphone jack. So either you use an outboard dac/amp, otherwise you use on board amp and then amp again if you need the extra power.

If you want to keep things on the more budget side, a 30-pin allows to just utilize the onboard dac straight to outboard amp.


Good thing you cought that, would have made things very confusing o.O


----------



## the5chord

Has anyone just used the Lightning to 30pin connector plug amd then to the Fiio old cord?


Who is using a dac with an iOS device? And how did you make it work?


----------



## Mors

the5chord said:


> Has anyone just used the Lightning to 30pin connector plug amd then to the Fiio old cord?
> 
> 
> Who is using a dac with an iOS device? And how did you make it work?


 
  
 I've tried it with the Fiio and can't get it to work. I even bought the official Fiio lightning to 30pin adapter and it didn't make any difference. Can't get it to work with my 5S. Works a treat with my macbook pro though lol


----------



## the5chord

Oh thanks, I'll hold off on purchasing one until I can find someone who has made it work.


----------



## MrSnickers

I realize this is an old thread but given that there seems to be a general be a lack of clarity on a) if its possible to use a Fiio E17/E17k with an iPhone and b) if possible how to do it, I thought I'd share my experience on how I'm able to.
  
 Side note: This forum was instrumental in my decision to buy a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770 Pros (250 ohm) in the last couple weeks. It also guided me towards purchasing a Fiio Alpen 2 E17k... so thank you for all the help, Head-Fi-ers!
  
 After picking up these headphones (mostly for professional use as I'm a composer/music producer), naturally I started to wonder what would be needed to use them for flights/with my iPhone/iPad. After browsing around in forums, I started to look into getting a Lightning to USB Camera Connection cable but then I found an old Camera Connection Kit (30 pin) lying around in one of my drawers. I was able to make it work and here's what I'm working with that has allowed me to do this:
  
 DT770 Pro (250 ohm)
 iPhone 6S Plus running the latest version of iOS 9 (9.3.4)
 Fiio Alpen 2 E17k
 Camera Connection Kit (30 pin) (3rd Party)
 30 pin to Lightning Adapter (Apple)
 Fiio provided USB cable
  
 The Fiio is running in USB mode and the iPhone will give me a "Not designed for this device" warning but the audio still plays. It works with Spotify and Apple Music. I'm not 100% clear on what is happening with the Fiio to allow this - I assume the iPhone headphone amp is being bypassed but beyond that I don't know. I disabled USB Charging on the Fiio so it wouldn't drain the iPhone battery as well and it seems to work well.
  
 For 250 ohm headphones, it certainly makes a difference volume wise using the Fiio vs. simply plugging the cans directly into the iPhone - as for quality... from Spotify/Apple Music I didn't notice much of a difference given that the sources are compressed heavily. I have yet to try it with uncompressed files. Anyways, hope this helps for anyone out there attempting the same.
  
 Steve


----------

